

5 Things To Watch in OS X Lion - somagrand
http://www.andrewmachado.com/blog/5-things-to-watch-in-os-x-lion/

======
program
_How Little Has Changed_

Full disk encryption and multi-touch gestures alone are a good buy for 29.99$.

